# Campaign art by Malessa



## cthuluftaghn

Here is the character sketch my wife did for her PC in the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign... the druid, Willow.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Here is her sketch of the young adult blue dragon, Utreshimon.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

This is Malessa's pencil sketch of the lousy bard from the Inn of the Welcome Wench... Redithidoor.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

This is the sketch she did based on the drawing of Lareth the Beautiful that appears in the module.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

This is my wife's pencil sketch of Maridosen... the young, female bartender with an attitude from the Inn of the Welcome Wench.  I bet you never knew she was such a hottie.


----------



## Darkness

Quite nice - I really wish my pencil sketches were of this quality...


----------



## Malessa

*Thank you*

Thank you for your comment.  I havent picked up a pencil in years until now, so its encouraging to know that my drawings are liked.  

  I will be trying to help my husbands campaign with the sketches of people, places, and oh yes, monsters...  

  Helpful criticism is always welcomed, and so are ideas.......


----------



## Jodo Kast

Great work, Malessa!  You realize now that Gann Tolar's efforts will be divided betwixt smiting evil and attempting to bed Maridosen?  This does not bode well for the party ....

Seriously though, great work.  I'm especially impressed with the eyes and lips on Maridosen, and the eye on the shield of Lareth.


----------



## Malessa

Actually I started that picture of Maridosen years, years ago.  I think it was a "Guess" add in a Glamor Magazine of a real life black and white photo.  I colored in the poka-dot blouse and finished sketching out her hair and asked my husband if he could use it in his campaign, since it's an ever growing list of needed material.  Therefore Maridosen was born......


----------



## Darkness

*Re: Thank you*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> *Thank you for your comment.  I havent picked up a pencil in years until now, so its encouraging to know that my drawings are liked.
> 
> I will be trying to help my husbands campaign with the sketches of people, places, and oh yes, monsters...
> 
> Helpful criticism is always welcomed, and so are ideas....... *



I like pencil sketches and I think that they can really help a gaming session - and yours are really good. 
Heh. In fact, looking at them makes me want to start practicing drawing again... 

Oh, and welcome to the boards, Malessa and cthulhuftaghn, by the way.


----------



## Malessa

Thank you!

Here is my sketch for the PC Endora, paladin of Heironeous.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Giant Frog*

Here is the Giant Frog that tried to eat our halfing rogue.  Malessa did this freehand.  I think it's practically photo quality!  I truly have an amazing wife... in so many ways


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Inn of the Welcome Wench*

Well, I did this one myself.  I haven't drawn a picture in about 15 years, so it's surely not professional quality.  I'm fairly proud of it, however.  Hey... I did my best!


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Ankheg*

This nasty critter attacked our party on the road to the moathouse.  It never made it out of the bushes before our cleric squashed its head.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*A change of pace*

I made this for my buddy's Star Wars campaign.  You can check out his impressive journal over in the Story Hour  (Tales from the Outer Rim, by Jodo Kast).

This is pure Paint Shop Pro... no expensive 3D graphic utilities.  The ship, named the _Rim Runner_ in this campaign, is obviously a doctored-up image of the Millenium Falcon (notice how I moved the cockpit to the middle, instead of on the side).

The rest of the picture, however.... including the starry backdrop, planet, moon, and title (and all the textures and light angles that go with them)... are made 100% from scratch in PSP.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*A change of pace*

Here's a sample of how some of the layers were put together in the picture above (for those of you that have asked before how such effects are created).  Some of the layers... such as the primary circle of the moon, the clouds on the planet, and the glows... are all white, so I didn't bother to paste them into this image.

Note:  I copied the layers one-at-a-time from my original image and pasted them on to a white background to create this crude collage... that's why there are white rings around some of the images here that don't appear above.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*The Druid's Grove*

Here is Jaroo's druid grove in Hommlet.  Again, this is all Paint Shop Pro.  I used a lot of the preset picture tubes that come with the program, such as the spruce, the trees, the flowers, the grass blades, and clouds.  It was really just a matter of assembling them and adjusting the lights and shading.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Tyris - Genasi Sorceress*

Malessa just finished this one.  It's for Tyris, the genasi sorceress of the group.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*The Moathouse*

Grrr.... I messed up this post.  See the Moathouse below.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Ol' Del*

This is the pencil sketch Malessa did of Ol' Del... the crazy old trapper who lives in the woods between Hommlet and the Moathouse.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*The Moathouse*

I'm really proud of this one!  It took me all night.  The only thing that is borrowed is the stone wall texture.  I cloned it from an Ultima Online tower.  The rest is straight from scratch, all in PSP.  I tried to follow the design of the Moathouse from The Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil as closely as possible.


----------



## Malessa

Please feel free to comment on our art.  Helpful criticism and ideas are always welcome, flattery is a plus. 
 There is a few drawings that I will eventually go back and shade in and touch up.  My drawing skills are slowly but surely coming back to me.   Coloring, on my part, isn't an option anytime soon, I end up with what I like to call, "The Mona Lisa Effect", where it looks better the farther away you are, lol....So all you artist out there who have color, I'm envious!!!

Yes, you too dear....lol


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Ya mean... like your husband


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*A Gnoll*

Here is Malessa's cool, dark and skeery sketch of a gnoll.  It kinda makes it look more ferocious... unlike the "dumb lug" impression a lot of folks attribute to these beasts.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Jaroo*

Here's the druid of the grove.... Jaroo.


----------



## Malessa

Somehow Jaroo, pic above, didn't come out exactly the way I had planned.  He looks as though he belongs in a stained glass window in a church than a campaign adventure.....


----------



## Malessa

*DM CthuluFtaghn*

Couldn't help myself on this one.   This will probably make my character short lived in his campaign.....

Pic was too big had to resize "see below".


----------



## Malessa

*DM CthuluFtaghn*

How is this?


----------



## cthuluftaghn

In color, even... combined husband and wife effort.  Feel the love!


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Spugnoir*

Here is Malessa's pencil rendition of Hommlet's potion maker... Spugnoir.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Davok*

This is our son's half-orc barbarian character, Davok.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

This is Yundi, the 15 year old assistant druid to Jaroo.


----------



## Lazybones

Nice drawings.  I am envious of those with artistic talent (mine is limited to the written word).  

ctf, I've browsed your story over at Monte's site; nice backgrounds and I'm looking forward to reading the rest of the tale over here on the Story Hour forum.  

Keep writing/drawing,

LB


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Thank you for the high praise!  Our next game is Saturday the 29th.  I hope to have the two new character introductions written before then... and I will add a few chapters to my Tales soon after.

I'll be sure to check out your site as soon as the game-day preparation craze dies down.


----------



## Malessa

*Many Thanks*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Nice drawings.  I am envious of those with artistic talent (mine is limited to the written word).
> 
> ctf, I've browsed your story over at Monte's site; nice backgrounds and I'm looking forward to reading the rest of the tale over here on the Story Hour forum.
> 
> Keep writing/drawing,
> 
> LB *



 Thank you very much Lazybones!  I am envious of those skilled in written word, go figure.
 I hope, that with my drawings, it  helps my husband tell his story in his campaign.  Plus, I get to do something that I haven't done in years, that I enjoy.
 I'm glad you like our work, my husband and I make a pretty good team.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Church of St. Cuthbert*

Been trying to post this since yesterday.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Vesta*

This is Vesta... she runs the Inn of the Welcome Wench for her aging father, who owns it.


----------



## Malessa

*Gann Tolar*

The single-minded, evil smiting cleric of St. Cuthbert... Gann Tolar:


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Elmo*

Hommlet's captain of the militia


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Vacra*

This is Vacra, a tiefling wizard, and one of the cultists in Hommlet.  After she was captured, she bit off her own tongue to avoid interrogation... then she smiled!


----------



## Malessa

*Need help!!*

Ok guys and gals, need imput!!
Next char. from our campaign is a halfling, how can I do this without him coming across as a regular looking big person, and not puting in big person to show size difference? I'm thinking I'll HAVE to put something in to show size, but don't really want to.  I want to keep each character as a profile pic for now, later I'll include them in some sort of action w/storyline.

Please, give me input!!


----------



## Darraketh

How about a door. A door knob is about three feet from the floor.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

North Charleston, eh?  You shop/play at the Green Dragon?  Awesome AWESOME game store... at least compared to anything we have down here in Florida.

I met/married Malessa while I was stationed in Goose Creek on the NWS and she lived in Summerville.


----------



## Darraketh

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *North Charleston, eh?  You shop/play at the Green Dragon?  Awesome AWESOME game store... at least compared to anything we have down here in Florida.
> 
> I met/married Malessa while I was stationed in Goose Creek on the NWS and she lived in Summerville. *




I moved here from P'cola, FL in '94. I shop the Green Dragon and nowhere else. I have to support our only true gaming store.


----------



## Malessa

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *How about a door. A door knob is about three feet from the floor. *




Thank you, I am going to do that!  Funny how when you think too hard, you can't see the forest for the trees.....


----------



## Malessa

... wrong attachment posted.  Deleted.


----------



## Malessa

*In Color*

Since I'm still learning PSP, and it takes me forever! My husband bought me some pastels. This is my first attempt, and lemme tell you, at first it was skeery, but after an inch thick of color, I think I did ok.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Valeria: 1 of 3*

Valeria is a weretiger.  Her finished character sketch will be a collage, of sorts, showing her animal, hybrid, and human forms.  Here is Malessa's sketch of her full tiger form.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Valeria: 2 of 3*

Here is Valeria's hybrid (human-tiger) form.


----------



## Darraketh

Alright! I like the use of color. 

She actually looks like someone I used to know. *cue Twilight Zone music*

I love pastels. You can get some nice blending effects by rubbing the colors with your finger.

I think it's great that you are making pics of all the characters from your campaign. Furthermore I can see improvement from picture to picture. Keep it up and I'll be able to brag, "Yeah she used to post to a messageboard that I'd frequent. But that was before she hit the big time."


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Valeria: 3 of 3*

And... here is the human form of Valeria.  (Stevie Nicks??)


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Valeria: The Final Product*

This is what it looks like, all put together.  Another husband and wife PSP combined effort.


----------



## Malessa

*My first PSP coloring*

Ok guys, please be kind, this is my first coloring on PSP.  I am proud of how the body came out, but the face and hair needs something...Oh, and I need to figure out how to do a background BEFORE I do pic, lol.......in time, I know...practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: My first PSP coloring*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> *Ok guys, please be kind, this is my first coloring on PSP.*



That is pretty darn good  for a first time coloring. Are you using a mouse or a drawing tablet?


----------



## Malessa

Thanks Kip, its a mouse, with some kinda roller ball on the side. I had to blow the picture up pretty big, since I had a lot of shaky lines. Also used alot of different shades of  the same color, then used my favorite tool of all.  The 'Retouch tool', then I smudged and soften the heck out of it, to get rid of the hard shaky lines, lol.....
  Been playing with PSP, here and there, but never really sat down and DID something with it. Always thought it took to long, and with house and family, who has that kinda time? I was just lucky today I guess........


----------



## Siridar

Very nice!


----------



## Malessa

*Thank you*

Here is another one of my sketches in PSP color......still no background.....lol..


----------



## Malessa

*Tiefling*

Here is my PSP color version of my Tiefling sketch......


----------



## Malessa

*Tonan*

Here is Tonan, the elven ranger.  The player requested that it look just like the wild elf in the DMG, except for the weapons.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Tonan in color*

Malessa just finished coloring this...


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Map of Cormyr*

I'm joining an online campaign as a PC, with a home-base of Cormyr.  Since the Cormyr map on page 117 of the FR source book is tucked away in the folds of the pages, I made this one:


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Endora*

Here is Malessa's colored rendition of the paladin, Endora:


----------



## Kip the Bold

Endora looks pretty cool, the metal pieces on her look great.


----------



## Malessa

Would have taken me eons to figure out the technique if it hadn't been for you and your link!    A big thanks to you Kip! *Tips hat to you*


----------



## cthuluftaghn

bump


----------



## Malessa

Not as crisp and clear as last pic.  I was  fooling around with tools and such and  I accedently closed and it saved that way, hopefully I won't make THAT mistake again....oh well, live and learn....


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Tas*

And, the final character in this campaign... Tas, the halfing rogue.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks for the door tip, Darraketh.  It not only helps show his size, but it forces me to do a background, lol...Lets hope my coloring it will bring out some of the details I want that you can't see with the pencil and erase marks.....

Thanks for the praise earlier in the thread, doubt very much I'll make "the big time", but if I could make a little extra money on the side, that would be nice.....


----------



## Malessa

*Skeletons and Skeletons*

Finially figured out layers  and a couple other neat things on PSP, so I took my sketch of a humanoid skeleton and experimented.  These are what I came up with.

I did this picture of humanoid skeletons with a black background....






...then decided to see what they looked like on a white background...






...then my husband messed with it and came up with this:


----------



## Malessa

Here is my original sketch of humanoid skeleton.  After I painted him, he looked a little lonely.  So I duplicated him, mirrored one, all on PSP (didn't want to draw another skeleton, the ribcage is a slight pain). 
Thats how I came up with image above..Just in case you were wondering...... 

Oops put picture too big, please see below...


----------



## Malessa

Skeleton sketch...


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Malessa's been busy beating all the computer RPG's she's been neglecting to do my campaign art for me.  (Explanation just a polite way of saying... *bump*)


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Something old... something new...*

Let's see if this works...


----------



## Kip the Bold

That's pretty darn cool! How did you do that? Is it a .gif?


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Thanks.

Yes, it's a .gif.  I discovered that Animation Shop comes on the same CD as Paint Shop Pro, so I did some playing.  It was actually fairly easy.  I just made subtle changes to my original picture and did "Save As" 8 different .gif's that I just named 1.gif, 2.gif, etc.  Then, I used the animation wizard in Animation Shop and... voila!  I'm an instant cartoonist.  I lost a LOT of resolution and detail shrinking the file size down small enough to reasonably post, but the full-size animation (about 1.1mb) was very cool!  The fire almost looked real.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Its very trippy... you should do more


----------



## Jodo Kast

Very cool, Lisa (Tyris' player) will dig it!


----------



## Malessa

*Ringwraith*

Got a little sidetracked, can't help but become a little inspired after watching LotR on DVD several times.  This is for all the LotR fans....Its a VERY rough draft, hopefully it will look better once I color it.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous

Frodo!!
Gandalf!!
Samwise Gamgee!!

LotR is my own personal fantasy mecca!
Hurrah for The DVD hurrah for the Nazgul!
If anyone can make this into a master piece you can!!


----------



## Malessa

Thank you Cpt.!  Thats some pretty big praise for lit'le o'l me.   
I hope I can live up to it, it will be fun trying....

I should be done with pic within the next few days or so, been outta town and very busy....


----------



## Malessa

*Ringwraith or Nazgul*

In color from LotR, hope I did it justice.  Still not as spooky as movie though......


----------



## Malessa

Decided to do something else with it, see below


----------



## Malessa

*Hmmmm....*

Still not quite happy with it.  Gonna fiddle some more.


----------



## Malessa

*More Ringwraith*

How's this...


----------



## smkun

You have some really fun pics, keep em coming !!


----------



## Kip the Bold

That's a pretty cool ringwraith, I like the red one with the aura around him


----------



## Malessa

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *That's a pretty cool ringwraith, I like the red one with the aura around him  *



.

Thanks guys, and bless the mighty layers function on PSP! Lol.....


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Flaming Phoenix*

Our friend (who, incidentally, plays the weretiger, Valeria) wanted a flaming phoenix for her company logo.  I played around a while, and this is what I came up with in PSP...


----------



## Ziggy

Hi!

I really like the phoenix, especially how you did the flames.  You manage to make the flames blurry and insubstantial, while the actual bird is still solid. 

.Ziggy


----------



## Malessa

Have to share something with you all...I'm working on my next sketch, I'm most way through it.  Leave my sketch and pencil on table to run have a small BR break and leave room breifly.... 
As I return, I see my 2yr old climbing from my chair.....
 
Needless to say, I won't be posting my next sketch as soon as I had hoped.   Or at least until I'm able to clean up all the purdy scribbles he added to my drawing that he thought I needed. 
Hard to get upset when its my own fault for leaving it there and when he's so pleased with himself... 

Maybe someday his art will be on here too....


----------



## Malessa

*Grell*

I tried to clean it up as best as possible, lol...Finially got my sketch done, without anymore help from my 2yr old...

This is a very rough draft of the grell we encountered in my husbands campaign..Tonan and his trusty companion Thor are fighting for their lives until the rest of us can come to his aid.....

Hope I have an easier time painting it on PSP, than I did drawing with pencil....At least the "undo" button works better than a cheap pencil eraser, lol....


----------



## Malessa

*Tempermental Yahoo...*

Sorry if some of my pictures occasionally don't show up.

Several of my posts are hosted on Yahoo! photos, which sometimes has an attitude problem.  I just went through every one of my posts and verified that all of the URL's are good.  So, if you want to see a picture on this thread that for some reason is unavailable, please check back later.  It'll probably "magically" reappear.  If you're impatient, click here to see all of the pictures in my Yahoo! gallery.

*NOTE:  Not all of the art in the Yahoo! gallery is mine.  There are quite a few pictures that my husband downloaded as visual aids for our RttToEE campaign.  That fact is fairly obvious once you see what's there, but I just didn't want to seem like I was claiming any undue credit.


----------



## Malessa

Oops, see below....sorry.


----------



## Malessa

*Grell, Tonan and Thor*

Ok, my sketch has color, background, light source AND an action, am I missing anything?  How am I doing?


----------



## Kip the Bold

That's a pretty cool pic..that elf looks like he's in trouble!


----------



## Malessa

Thanks Kip! 
  Yeah Tonan and his companion Thor were having a hard way to go, it being a small area and the rest of us trying to climb narrow stairs to aid them.  Most, not all, of my sketches go along with my husbands campaign RtToEE, you can read what he has written thus far, in the Story Hour.  Although, I jumped the gun on the pic of the grell, he is a few chapters behind.  With work, school, our children and things, we stay quite busy.....


----------



## Siridar

The colored version came out really good. 

Nicely done!


----------



## Malessa

*Thank you....*

Thanks for the support and interest, everybody.  I finally got my hubby to put all my pics up on my own gallery.  This accomplishes two things... it gets all my art work on one page, AND, it eliminates the problem with the tempermental Yahoo links.  Come check it out!


----------



## Malessa

*Some Old Art*

Stumbled across some old art of mine from years ago (won't say how many).  I think it was a doodle, it's not very good, but thought I'd share anyway.....


----------



## Darraketh

*Re: Some Old Art*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> *Stumbled across some old art of mine from years ago (won't say how many).  I think it was a doodle, it's not very good, but thought I'd share anyway..... *




Ah, looseleaf notebook paper. Those were the days. 

Your work is coming along nicely Malessa. 

BTW some of my fondest memories are of me drawing with my mother in those years before I started grade school. I'd address and envelope myself and send some of the pictures to my grandmother who'd write back glowing words of encouragement. Eventually we moved to the town my grandmother lived in and she taught me piano lessons; I was about twelve. When I was in high school my mother and I took pottery and watercolor classes together, over the summer, at the community college.

I can't say exactly how but I believe I am a better person because of the interest that these two fine women took in encouraging my creativity. Today I am neither an artist or a pianist but I have imagination.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks, Darraketh.  We weren't thinking... last weekend, we were up visiting family in Summerville and on the Isle of Palms.  We could've hooked up a the Green Dragon and had lunch.  Oh well, next time!

Here's something from my high school days...


----------



## Malessa

I sketched this many years ago when my cousin opened up her business.  Any of you from Ohio heard of a store called the Humble Heart, from Dresden?  Well, that's my cousin's place... he's got 3 locations now.


----------



## Malessa

Here's a flower basket I did for Humble Heart.  Oil paint on sketch paper... lol.  Low budget artistry at its finest!


----------



## Malessa

Ahh... memories.  More high school notebook paper art.  This one could almost pass for some kind of d20 art.  There is actually a poem that goes along with it...

The Mask

Can it be seen, the face behind the mask?
Through the slanted dark eyes, the blood red lips.
The skin snow white a ghastly sight,
Brings chills to the moist finger tips.
Coal black hair that reaches the spine,
Eyebrows drawn like a pencil sketch.
The face is smooth and fine as porcelain,
Yet there's something beneath that takes the breath.
It holds some secret in a forgotten mind,
The beauty of it is mysterious and haunting.
I'm staring hard, something's here to find,
It sits perfectly still, Lifeless, yet taunting.
I'll let it stay, where it belongs,
This shadow behind the light.
Where it may dwell, as life goes on,
From depths of black and white.

Malessa Guinn 1989 (my maiden name at the time)


----------



## Malessa

This one is charcoal and colored pencil on notebook paper.  I was going to edit out the curled edge, from when I scanned it... but, naah!  These are kitty cats on crack (look a the eyes... lol) peering out from behind some reeds.


----------



## Malessa

Yet another Humble Heart pencil sketch...


----------



## Malessa

More high school notebook paper doodle-age... wrinkles left in, and all.  This one also has a poem that goes along with it (quite the bleeding heart, arsty fartsy type, wasn't I?... lol)

Do You Dream?

Do you dream in black and white,
And fear the shadows dark,
Haunted by the restless night,
They're watching you by far.

Damped cold that pierced your touch,
They eat your weakened spine.
Waiting pacing hurts so much,
Afraid of what you'll find.

Lurking upon you like sudden death,
Your eyes are swollen with tears.
Running, hiding, needing to rest,
They're all your childhood fears.

Waking up, calling, screaming,
No one hears your pain.
Touching yourself so very unknowing,
Wondering if you're sane.

Malessa Guinn, 1986


----------



## Malessa

Textured craft paint and spilled coffee on sketch paper.  Step aside, Michaelangelo... Malessa's comin' through!


----------



## Malessa

This was an oil painting on cardstock that was meant to become a greeting card.  That's why the top half is so barren looking... to leave room for writing a greeting of some kind.  My mom and I briefly had our own card business.  This one actually might even be copywrited.  Pretty distinguished, huh?  If you could see the back, you would notice where all the oil soaked through the paper.  This is probably the oldest piece of art I still have... circa 1985.


----------



## PeterDodge

Nice.  I especially like the militiaman and the tiefling .

The sheild on the cleric looks a bit small, but other than that, they look good 

I'm a fairly competent artist, you can check out my Elfwood gallery here:

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/p/e/peterdodge/

I too am open to criticism


----------



## Darraketh

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Darraketh.  We weren't thinking... last weekend, we were up visiting family in Summerville and on the Isle of Palms.  We could've hooked up a the Green Dragon and had lunch.  Oh well, next time!...*




For sure! Funny, I was asking my wife how she'd feel about meeting people from the boards when they passed through our area and she thought it a great idea. 

Unfortunately the only game she plays is computer mahjong and she hasn't even played that in such a long time.  And she hates going with me to the Green Dragon but I'm sure she would make an exception.

Let me know next time you folks are up this way.


----------



## Malessa

PeterDodge said:
			
		

> *Nice.  I especially like the militiaman and the tiefling .
> 
> The sheild on the cleric looks a bit small, but other than that, they look good
> 
> I'm a fairly competent artist, you can check out my Elfwood gallery here:
> 
> http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/p/e/peterdodge/
> 
> I too am open to criticism  *




Thanks for the imput, always can use friendly criticism, thats the only way I can improve!
I checked out your site, very nice, I think the dragon is my fav., maybe because I have very little practice at drawing dragons...


----------



## Malessa

*Darraketh*

Next time we head your way, I'll post something on your thread.  That way we all could get together and talk D&D and such!


----------



## Malessa

*Game Logo*

Hope you like this, and hope it's what you where looking for, I'll get started painting it on PSP.  That is, unless you would like me to change something.  I do take awhile though, so please be patient...

Like I always say, this is a very rough draft, more detail will appear after I paint it.......as well as fix things along the way......


----------



## Bulrak

*HAHAH!!!*

LOOKS GREAT!!! I Love it!


----------



## Malessa

*Re: HAHAH!!!*



			
				Bulrak said:
			
		

> *LOOKS GREAT!!! I Love it! *




 I'm glad you like it!  Sorry it took so long after I first emailed you, about how it seemed like a fun project...but I had to finish a couple of other projects, that I'd already started.  

Starting on the Painting now, so look for it in about a week or so, I'll post it in color (for website), and in grayscale (for t-shirt) for you...


----------



## cthuluftaghn

I updated Malessa's gallery page, and there are now pictures of Malessa, me, and our boys.  So click here and check out the hottie.  Oh yeah, you can see what Malessa looks like, too.


----------



## Malessa

*"Teaser"*

Here is the background that I've done so far for the game logo....
A little sneak peek (I know I'd want one).

Also wanted to show it since alot of it will get covered up, when I add the characters and such...... Is the shadowing ok?


----------



## madriel

That looks really good, Malessa.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks Madriel! 

 Although, after scrutinizing over it, I noticed a booboo......I Need to make the plants bigger in front, to give it better proportion....Thought I made them a little bigger, but definately not big enough...    Easy enough to fix....  Lets hope anyway, lol..........*crosses fingers and chants small prayer*.....


----------



## Cloudgatherer

These are all very good.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Cloudgatherer said:
			
		

> *These are all very good.  Keep up the good work! *




 Thanks Cloudgatherer, means alot to me!

oops, I'm logged in with hubby's username, Its really Malessa.


----------



## Malessa

*Gaming Logo done!*

Took me long enough, but I believe I finially finished.....Hope you like!
I mirrored the halfling image, his body language seem to look better this way....

Lemme know if you find any mistakes, I will try to correct them.

This is for www.TucsonGamers.com wish them luck!


----------



## Malessa

*Logo in grayscale*

Here it is in grayscale..........


----------



## Malessa

*dawgownit*

I do it amost every time, made it to big, please see below


----------



## Malessa

*Melden*

Here is my hubby's character in SPOVE'S ONLINE CAMPAIGN.  You can find it here www.spove.net/DD/ddmain.html come check it out.

If your wondering, I didn't shade in background,I would end up wearing more pencil than if I put on paper, lol.  I'll fix when I color on PSP!


----------



## Malessa

*Melden in color*

I don't know if I'm completely happy with this one or not, guess if hubby likes it, thats enough.


----------



## madriel

Th pencil version of the PC's face looks fantastic in B&W, but I like the colour version better overall.  The mysterious creature looks creepy in the second version.  I like 'em.


----------



## Darraketh

*Re: Melden in color*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> *I don't know if I'm completely happy with this one or not, guess if hubby likes it, thats enough.
> *




The expression is different. It seems to have gone from determination to bewilderment.

I didn't notice the fingers around the left arm until you colored them.

So what's the story behind this pic.


----------



## Malessa

*Thanks fella's*

Thanks Madriel, thought I was starting to slack on my pencil sketches in order to hurry to get to PSP.  So it pleases me that they still look ok.

Thanks Darraketh, to answer your question...

Melden and his new partner Bale (which I will sketch soon), had to deliever an empty bag in an alley way in exchange for something else....The darkness was unnatural....Suddenly, Melden felt breath on back of neck, he held out the empty bag..................

Anyway, you can read story as it happens, http://pub68.ezboard.com/fcthuluftaghnscampaignsfrm2
This is an ONLINE campaign you can follow along with.  Check it out, and start reading where it says "Game On".  The characters are a hoot, and some of the situations are quite spooky......And its updated daily.....


----------



## Malessa

oops again!


----------



## Malessa

I believe this speaks for itself...........


----------



## Malessa

*"Time to move on"*

"Time to move on with our lives!"


----------



## Malessa

*Bale*

This is Jodo Kast's character in Spoves Online adventure, Bale.
He doesn't like spiders much, and they encountered some in the sewers below the city.


----------



## Malessa

Colored Bale, for Jodo Kast's character on Spove's Online Campaign...


----------



## Jodo Kast

*Thanks Malessa!*

Great work with the Bale art!  Thanks.  You're doing some really cool stuff.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks Jodo!  Btw, going to try to color your character "Gann" today....... And if time allows, some other of my hubby's campaign characters.  That is if nothing else comes up that I need to do for our D20 book we are working on...

Glad you like it!


----------



## Malessa

*Giant Frog*

I know I said I'd try to do Gann next, but I wanted to try to find faster ways to painting....How does my sketch of the  Giant Frog look?
Kinda green huh, lol....


----------



## Malessa

*Ankheg in color*

Still trying to find faster ways to color, here is my Ankheg sketch in color, not sure if I'm happy with it.


----------



## Malessa

*Colored Gann*

Gann is finially in color!  Although his sheild still looks weird, not sure where I went wrong......hmmmm, have to ponder on that I guess....


----------



## Malessa

*Learning to draw dragons*

This is for no one in particular, just trying to learn to draw dragons.  Obviously, I need alot more practice, and learn to detail them better, but not sure where to begin.  So if anyone has any ideas or hints, throw a couple my way please.  This is only my 2nd attempt at drawing dragons, so please don't be too harsh with me........


----------



## Malessa

*Still Learning to draw dragons*

Ok, this is my third attempt, and I think I went from bad to worse....Hmmmmm, Can anyone give me imput on how to draw dragons?  Or give me helpful hints or ideas , or at least tell me where I went wrong, it would be well appreciated, thanks......


----------



## Malessa

*Still Learning Dragons*

Yet another attempt.....

Hubby says feet and face need work, I know feet do, but I don't understand what I'm doing wrong with face.....Any suggestions?


----------



## ThorneMD

I don't think your third try at dragons is bad at all.  It's my favorite out of all of them.  I gotta ask. Can you do a charcter sketch for me?


----------



## Malessa

Ahh...buttering me up by complimenting my bird looking dragon, lol...

  Well...hmmmm, lemme think...flattery will get you everywhere, lol......

  I'll see what I can do, but I've got a few projects I'm currently working on.  So give me time to finish them first. 

  Need to know brief discription, just male/female, what there wearing, what kind of weapons, maybe even color of hair, eyes, clothes, etc (if I decide to paint), facial hair, slim or fat etc.  Knowing there dex, str, and all that really doesn't apply for sketches, least for me it doesn't....Just the basics please.

I'm only going to do this once every now and then, unless time allows otherwise.  I am a very busy with other things besides art (mom, wife, work, house, homeschool, etc....).  Thats why it takes me so long to get finished with some pictures and why I don't jump at some of y'alls posts ...Please keep that in mind.


----------



## madriel

They're nice dragons, Malessa.

You could try a more reptilian look, they do look a little too much like birds.  Slitted, reptilian eyes would look better with the body, I think.  Webbing between the toes is another idea.  

Google for pictures of lizards and dinosaurs.

Gann's picture was great.  My fiance took one look and got his personality spot on just from the pic.


----------



## astralpwka

I agree that the third dragon looks good. Here's my suggestion for the face... Turn the head slightly so you can use perspective to aid you instead of hinder you. It will help you express dimension.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks fellas,  I'll practice some more later on dragons, got other things popping up, lol.. But the picture I have in my head that I want to do with a dragon.  Is to have him on the ground, facing forward, and blowing fire at people running, maybe even scortching a few, tee hee....Kinda like on that movie "Reign of Fire".....can't wait till it comes out on dvd!

Gann was alot of fun to draw, he's a hoot in DM Cthulu's Story Hour.  Jodo Kast always has intresting stories and characters, wether he's writing them or playing them.


----------



## ThorneMD

I can wait as long as you want.  I hope this is a good discription.  He is also quite strong, but surprizingly lean.

Taka
Fighter1/Wizard 7 Half-Elf
Golden Brown Hair
Barely Noticeable reptilian skin
longer leaner limbs
claws
orientally dressed in kimono
katana
greatsword
many spellbooks
a ring on his right hand
a staff of fire
a belt with many pouches
a cloak
a staff of fire
I say he is half-elf because he still dosen't know what his father is.

Thanks and I really do think your "bird dragon" looks cool.


----------



## Malessa

I'll start on it next week sometime ThorneMD.  I have a few things to finish up, and I will be pulling 3, 12hr shifts starting tonight and over weekend, so late next week I will get started on your pic.......Unless of course, someone else beats me to it....


----------



## ThorneMD

No problem.  I can wait as long as you want.  Kip is busy and others that I asked either lied to me or are also busy.  I just hope it comes out good.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Grell Head Update*

I'm just posting the last update to the Grell Head Studios website here because it contains a formerly unseen piece of Malessa's art....

News: 9/21

First off, sorry for no update yesterday.  Our youngest son, Xander, turned two yesterday!  Happy Birthday Xander!!  We love you, buddy!  (Zach is the older of the two boys in the picture... yet another handsome fellow!)

Okay, so I'm totally impatient... I just can't wait to show you guys SOMETHING from Sprawling Shadows.  With Malessa starting her night job this weekend, I've had plenty of lonely time at home to work on the book, and I've finished the complete intro to the Characters chapter.  So,  for the heck of it,  here is the first page of Chapter 3: Characters.  Please enjoy the first....

SPRAWLING SAMPLE
39kb pdf requires
Acrobat Reader 

Please note that this is a copyrighted sample of Sprawling Shadows, and no portion of what is presented here should be considered Open Game Content.  The above "Sprawling Sample" is © 2002 Brian M. Danford, Malessa D. Danford, Grell Head Studios. All rights reserved. The final Sprawling Shadows product will be released under version 1.0, 1.0a, and/or draft versions of the Open Game License, by permission of Wizards of the Coast.

Until next time....


----------



## Malessa

Knightfalls challenge picture, still have yet to color.


----------



## Malessa

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I can wait as long as you want.  Kip is busy and others that I asked either lied to me or are also busy.  I just hope it comes out good. *




Hope you'll understand that I'm going to go ahead and skip over your character sketch of Taka, and move to my next project.   Since LrdApoc looks as though he's taking good care of you.


----------



## ThorneMD

No problem Malessa.

If your ever bored and have free time, then do him.  As I said I can wait. I just try to get as many different looks of the character as possible and I then pick the one I like best.  I usually use all the pics eventually.


----------



## Malessa

*Knightfall's character challenge*

Here is the finished product of Knightfalls challenge, or at least I hope I'm done, lol.......


----------



## madriel

Ooh, pretty.  I really like the stonework, Malessa, it turned out beautifully.


----------



## Malessa

*Davok*

Finally colored in my son's character Davok.  He is a half-orc, barbarian.


----------



## Malessa

Colored Tas, a halfling rogue in our campaign.


----------



## Siridar

Your coloring skills are coming along quite nicely.

I'm curious to see what those dragons look like in color.

One source I use for animal reference is:
www.photovault.com


----------



## Malessa

Thanks Siridar, I saved that site to favs.  I usually check out google.com for real life picture references too.

I'm not sure if coloring my dragons will help them, lol...It will be something I'll probably work on next week, since I'm getting ready for working over the weekend.

I've been experimenting with some of the gadgets on PSP, to be able to color my sketches, not only faster, but with the same, or even better quality.  I still have a few quirks to iron out, but I'm having alot of fun.  
 I've discovered a way to make the chainmail, which WAS an "oh no, chainmail armor".  Now that I discovered a few tricks, it is NOW an "all right, chainmail".  Matter of fact, it's so easy, I kinda would like to do a whole bunch of characters wearing it, lol.  I'll share my discovery, just in case y'all curious.  If you look at the half-orc, barbarian's chainmail, it has become quite simple to do.  I don't know how similar the other programs are to PSP, but I'm sure some of the functions will act the same.

1) I always select out each part of picture to layers, so have the chainmail piece by itself on own layer.
2) Then I used the retouch tool, on "color to target", using a dark gray color.
3) Then I went to the images catagory and select 'effects', and then chose 'other', and used the "hot wax coating".
4) Then again under images catagory, under effects, I used the "tile", then played with the adjustments, and VOILA!  Instant chainmail!

Upon seeing some of the adjustments on the tile effects tool, I noticed it could also be used for scales, like for a dragon!  Definately something I will keep in mind for later use.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

kerbumpski


----------



## Malessa

*Art Question*

Ok, I may or may not have mentioned, but I never took any art classes or any art schooling, not even in high school, etc.  So I don't know the details of alot of things.   Which finally leads to my question.  How should I sign my pics?  I usually just slap my initials MD, but I noticed alot of you and other artists write your full name and the year.  Is this just a personal preference, or is there reasoning behind this? 

Since I'm getting into more drawings, I would like to know which would be in my best intrest and why?  In fact any other tid bits, do's and don'ts would be greatly appreciated.   Thank you for your time and responses.....


----------



## Siridar

I think initials are just fine, although it's not something I've ever thought of. 

As for adding a date it helps to keep track of your progress. 

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## astralpwka

Hey Malessa! 

Yor name protects your artwork. That way you don't have to slap a large copywrite or trademark on it, its protected (it should be protected anyway, but your name is security).

The only advice I've ever been told is to make sure that your signature is not so intrusive as to detract or distract from your artwork. In other words, make it fit in to the composition, even better if you have to search a bit for it. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Malessa

*Thanks guys!*

I'll get started on making a new signature for my artwork. As far as what I've already done, it was for fun and doesn't really need to be changed, or does it?  
 I definately appriciate the imput, and I'm glad I'm finding out now!  Better late than never!   Thanks again guys


----------



## Malessa

Here is a cleric I did for someone.  I kinda like how the superior attitude came out in his expression.


----------



## Malessa

Cleric in color.


----------



## Malessa

Just fooling around pic......


----------



## Malessa

Here is the rough sketch of Medusa.  The dude on the side, I didn't do a very good job drawing him, but that was because I knew he would be turned to stone, lol.  Then I decided I would move him to background, so he wouldn't take any attention away from her.....  
Just wanted something to work on scales with so I can eventually try a cool dragon pic......Still got a long ways to go.....


----------



## Malessa

*Dragon four*

With liquides thread, I think there was much improvement, but I still have a ways to go....hmmmmm......and its still not quite right, not sure what, but not quite right...


----------



## Malessa

Rofl, I just realized, the one above looks like scooby doo with horns and wings, lol..compared to this one.......Guess I am improving....

Still have a ways to go though, practice, practice.....


----------



## Malessa

*Sorceress*

This is just a doodle I started.  Maybe I'll add a dragon or something else later, dunno...Might just go ahead and paint, see what happens........


----------



## Malessa

In  color, but I was busy and never got to the background.  Maybe another time, can't think of anything now, unless anyone has any suggestions.  Or I will just get started on next project.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Image no longer available...


----------



## Malessa

*Fire Elemental*

Did this in PSP, fooling around again. He's not quite right, not sure why? Too much orange, not enough red maybe?
  Might see if I can come up with a water elemental next.  See how I do with that.


----------



## Siridar

That fire elemental looks way cool!


----------



## Malessa

Siridar said:
			
		

> *That fire elemental looks way cool! *




Thanks Siridar......

I worked on water ele., but it never came out quite like I had hoped.  Need to add that to my list of challenges along with the dragons, lol....


----------



## Malessa

Here is a x-mas card I did for the Iron Maiden X-mas card competition. Didn't win though, bummer.


----------



## madriel

Haven't been by in a while...but they all look great.


----------



## Malessa

madriel said:
			
		

> *Haven't been by in a while...but they all look great. *




Thanks madriel, I really haven't  been in awhile either.  But its time for me  to do some making up!

This next pic is for no one in particular.  I wanted to try some fun action moves with some characters.  I call this pic 'Small Fry', lol....


----------



## Malessa

*Hanging*

This is another fun pic I did.....


----------



## Malessa

Here is another character I created for fun......


----------



## Malessa

In color....


----------



## Malessa

Like the Tazmainian devil says to bugs bunny....

"What for you burry me in the cold, cold ground?"

In other words.....*bump*


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*The Artist Astralpwka*

Ok here's the latest....
Don't know how many of you remember the artist  Astralpwka, but our buddy has moved to bigger and better things!
He is now a partner at Khan's Press and is now impressing us in a whole new way!  That and my wife Malessa, will also be doing a little art for them. Hmmmmm, shouldn't she be spending all her time for me??

So come one, come all and take a look at what Malessa might be up to for Astralpwka at Khan's Press! www.khanspress.tk


----------



## Malessa

*Sword*

I was very much inspired by Tetsubo's thread. So I am trying to  improve and experiment with weapons for my art.  

This is a sword with a wooden handle....How did I do???


----------



## Esiminar

The hilt is realy good, but the blade falls down because the silvering does not go up to the line at the edge, point or cross pice.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Esiminar said:
			
		

> *The hilt is realy good, but the blade falls down because the silvering does not go up to the line at the edge, point or cross pice. *




Thanks, don't know how I could've over looked that.  I guess I was more worried about appearance than quality, tisk, tisk, shame on me.
 I've been working on more though, don't know if I will post any anytime soon.  But I'm definately remembering the quality! 

grumble, grumble, just realized after I posted I'm in my husbands username, lol......This is really Malessa..oops!


----------



## Malessa

*shield*

I'll be practicing weapons and armor periodically.  

Here is a shield I created, nothing spectacular, or new, just a shield.


----------



## Malessa

Self portrait, also posted on Oni's thread.

Yes I am a blonde and I'm armed with a pencil!  Scary hugh!


----------



## Malessa

I was in one of those moods, so I decided to torture this poor elf.....*laughs  sadistically*

I call this one 'wounded'.


----------



## Malessa

*Cover for Sprawling Shadows*

Here is the pic I did for the cover of Grell Head Studio's, Sprawling Shadows; The Grimmok.


----------



## Malessa

*Grell Head Studios*

Here is another pic I did for Sprawling Shadows; The Grimmok's history page.


----------



## Malessa

*Book of Swords Cover*

Here is the cover for the upcoming Sprawling Shadows; Book of Swords.


----------



## astralpwka

Your swords are looking great. They look usd and that they'd hurt.  

Only suggestion... maybe make hilts a bit longer for more comfort for two hands... for us lazy two-handed holders.


----------



## Malessa

astralpwka said:
			
		

> *Your swords are looking great. They look usd and that they'd hurt.
> 
> Only suggestion... maybe make hilts a bit longer for more comfort for two hands... for us lazy two-handed holders.  *




Thanks, and yes, some of the others are longer.   I still have a ways to go learning and creating, but I hope everyone can gain in my continuing process.  Like someone once told me, 'Practice makes Perfect!'


----------



## Malessa

After experimenting with PSP, I decided I like the basics.  Just paint....Here is my wounded chicky-poo elf in color.


----------



## Malessa

Trying different poses.....I call this one 'Cane Fight'.


----------



## Malessa

Coloring old art......


----------



## Malessa

Cane fight in color..


----------



## Malessa

I colored this one in cray pas, but wanted to see what it would look like in PSP.


----------



## Kip the Bold

I like the swords and the wounded elf  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Malessa

*Thanks*

Thank you, Kip.

That was the original cover of Weapons: Book of Swords.  I've learned a few things about sword design, and we've refined the content of our publication a bit, so here is the current cover:


----------



## Guillaume

*Re: Thanks*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> *Thank you, Kip.
> 
> That was the original cover of Weapons: Book of Swords.  I've learned a few things about sword design, and we've refined the content of our publication a bit, so here is the current cover: *




I like the cover.  Just a small comment, though, I feel the layout is unbalanced.  To me it seems a little to concentrated to the right of the page giving a feeling of emptiness on the left hand side.  Just a little something my eye found annoying.  The drawing and the concept is excellent though.

Good luck with it,

Guillaume


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Guillaume,

Thank you for your input.

This book will be released solely as a downloadable PDF.  All pages purposefully have a wide left margin for the purpose of using a three hole punch and looseleaf binder.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Breaking of the World*

I started re-reading the Wheel of Time series, and got the art bug.  It only comes to me once in a while, so I took advantage and hit the drawing board.  Here's my rendition of Lews Therin Kinslayer, and the creation of the Dragonmount... the beginning of the Breaking of the World.


----------



## Malessa

This pic is pure PSP!  I was playing around and was practicing a background scene.  Added a little this and that, guess I got carried away, lol... .......Me and my fooling around...


----------



## Kilmore

That is one wikkid dragon!

I'm real impressed by the way you keep delivering more pictures fresh to the forum.  Keep at it at this pace, and you'll see how quickly any problems you are having with your artwork fall away.

I can already see in the six months that this topic's been around you have seen definite development.  I think the best thing you can do right now is sketch from life.  You have a husband who's supportive of your drawing habit... have him pose for you!  If you have trouble drawing hands, draw his hands.  If you wanna keep it fantasy, have him clutching a dagger or a scroll or something.  Draw his portrait with horns.  ^_^

You've showed in your frog picture that you have a good eye for detail.  If you like drawing dragons, you should try drawing real life creatures that you can borrow features from, such as 'gators (common in Florida, but I wouldn't recommend drawing from life), bats, snakes, and cats (the best dragons have a little cat in them).


----------



## alsih2o

malessa, i have been coming to the boards about 7 months now, and i see lots of improvement in your work. your attitude is great and i think you just keep improving, you go girl.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks guys!  All this sudden attention, I almost don't know how to respond...lol. but I will. 

Kilmore, I do look off of real life poses in magazines, glamor, cosmo for chicks, and I also discovered a really cool magazine called Black Belt.  It has alot of action poses, which is where the 'cane fight' pic and 'small fry' were inspired from. I'm afraid I don't have much patience nor time for sketching real life.  Since I'm a mom, wife, and homeschool teacher first and foremost, which keeps me on the go.  Although, my hubby and I are going to try to rem to load the camera up with film and take some snap shots of potential art pieces to look from. 
As far as my "eye for detail", it seems to run amuck at times, since I've yet to see a gator down here, lol...Even though my husband points one out as we are driving along....Must be the blonde coming out at these times......lol

Kilmore and alsih2o, I hope I always continue to improve. I doubt very much if I'll ever be content with my work. For the simple reason that after every pic I do, I relook at it and ask myself, 'ok, now how could have I improved it'. Then try to apply it to the next pic.  I hope I never stop challenging my skills, if I did, it wouldn't be as much fun anymore. 

As far as fantasy work goes, I don't want to limit myself to anything, but as of now, since my hubby and I are working on our own series of books, I'm helping Khan's Press and WoT with art, I have little time for anything else.
I eventually would like to get back into oil painting, but for now, PSP is still alot of fun.

 Didn't realize I've been babbling so....oops, lol..In conclusion though, if I make the big time, what a treat it would be, if not, its been one heck of a fun ride anyway!


----------



## Malessa

Thought you guys might get a good hearty chuckle at this....

As I mentioned above, I've been buying the magazine 'Black Belt', just for live action poses to help with art. 
 Now, you've got to picture this....Here I am, at the store, little ol' me...with kids in tow, thumbing through this magazine, and awing over the possibilities.  I'm waiting at check out line, and lemme tell you, the looks of surprise and confusion, that pass ever so slightly. over the faces of onlookers can be quite amusing...Do they think I am a black belt?.....hmmmm.. 
Suddenly the tap on the kids hands from collapsing any and all racks of candy and misc items, get put in a whole new perspective (cat like refexes of course).   I'm not the average mom or lady of sorts.. At times I can be quite mischievous and play it up a little, lol....Like in the RPG's...........
Lets hope a conversation never strikes up, or the truth will be known, and my little fun at the stores will be over.... 
Or do they already know I know nothing about it, and think I'm a dork?(wish I had some dice, bluff check) Either way it's in good fun..
I probably need to get out more...or less??


----------



## KnidVermicious

Just wanted to tell you that I think your work is great. I like your black and white sketches, but I have to say that the colored versions are three times as good.  I wish I had the skill drawing people and other living things that you do.

Let's see some more!


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Malessa's first book!*

The best holiday deal on the net, available NOW at www.rpgnow.com!!!

Click here to get your copy today.
http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=584&

Sprawling Shadows, Weapons: Book of Swords is exactly what it appears to be… a book of swords. Within these pages, you will find twenty four uniquely created magical swords for use in your D20 campaign. Every weapon includes full D20 statistics, all Open Game Content, which include the item’s Rarity, Properties, Damage, Critical Chance and Damage Multiplier, and Weight. Each entry also includes item creation information including Required Caster Level, Prerequisites, Market Price, and Cost to Create. The swords range from having moderate enhancements, to grossly powerful magical properties. Some have been generated randomly using the magic item creation tables in the System Reference Document, and others have been carefully crafted to fit a specific concept.

Every sword in this book has been inspired by an original, full color piece of digital artwork created by Malessa Danford. Every image is printed in its full size, which is 3 x 9 inches for the first 23 swords, and 8.5 x 11 inches for the final masterpiece. (The downloadable .zip file also includes a black & white, printer-friendly version)

Finally, each weapon in this volume is further brought to life by an exciting historical background, or carefully written flavor text. This support information is designed to give players and DM’s an insider’s glimpse into the adventure-filled world of Sprawling Shadows. With all D20 statistics being Open Game Content, the backgrounds can be ignored, and these weapons can be inserted into any campaign setting.

This first volume of Weapons: Book of Swords concentrates on longswords, shortswords, and double bladed swords. (28 pages, plus cover, ads and legal pages) At just $0.99, and just in time for Christmas, it makes a fantastic e-Stocking Stuffer!


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Sprawling Shadows Globe*

Hey all.  I was messing around in PSP tonight, and I decided to put a little bit of detail to my globe for the Sprawling Shadows.  Remember, this is an entire world made up of one enormous urban landscape.  This is all done in Paint Shop Pro, with a little bit of help from a satellite image of Boston for the city detail.  The original is 17x11 to make a two-page spread...


----------



## Malessa

*Merry Xmas All!*

Here is one of my dragon sketches in color.  I used him without the background in my Sprawling Shadows Book of Swords.  I still have a ways to go on how I want my dragons to look, but I do think I'm progressing!


----------



## Malessa

Thought I'd post this pic I did..


----------



## Malessa

Here is one of the swords from my book, Sprawling Shadows; Book of Swords vol. 1.... "Halfling's Sorrow"


----------



## Malessa

*bump*


----------



## Malessa

Another sword..."Silken Touch"


----------



## Malessa

Here is one of my favorites " The Unforgiven" Also from Book of Swords...


----------



## alsih2o

malessa, give us an axe, or ven a warhammer.

 i wanna see some blunt damage goodness


----------



## Malessa

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *malessa, give us an axe, or ven a warhammer.
> 
> i wanna see some blunt damage goodness  *




These were just taken from my book I did, I'll eventually get to all the weapons, armor, shields, wands, jewlry, and probably make up a few along the way, lol... For now though, I'm afraid you'll have to settle for long, short and double bladed swords...   Sorry....


----------



## alsih2o

you know what they say about beggars...i will watch this space for further developement


----------



## Malessa

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *you know what they say about beggars...i will watch this space for further developement  *




Tell you what, I'll play around on PSP and see if I can't conjure up something just for you...Anything specific in mind?


----------



## HellHound

Only comment at this point is that you over-compressed the jpg image used for the cover page of the Book of Swords.

I recommend you save book-cover files as TIF instead of Jpeg so they don't artifact that much, since the cover is the first thing someone will see when they open the file, it should look sharp and professional, since the art is certainly good.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Hellhound,

Thanks for that advice!  If by "artifacting", you are referring to the graininess... mostly in the lettering... I fought long and hard trying to figure out how to make that go away, and that's the best I could do.

I'll try a TIF next time.


----------



## Malessa

This is for alsih2o, I call it "Schitzurpantz", greataxe of death.  Although now that I look at it, wish the blades look sharper. hmm.... Anyway, hope you like.


----------



## alsih2o

groovemous! you rock malessa!


----------



## Malessa

*"Schitzurpantz"*

Here is another attempt....


----------



## KnidVermicious

I love how you manage to make all the weapons look so...painful.

One thing I noticed about the axe: You're right, it doesn't really seem that sharp. Maybe it needs an additional outer edge that appears flatter and distinct from the skull part. I think the roundness of the skull part is making the axe edge look sorta lumpy and therefore not very sharp. Still very cool, though. 

So, I'm guessing that's probably not a paladin's axe, is it?


----------



## Malessa

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *I love how you manage to make all the weapons look so...painful.
> 
> One thing I noticed about the axe: You're right, it doesn't really seem that sharp. Maybe it needs an additional outer edge that appears flatter and distinct from the skull part. I think the roundness of the skull part is making the axe edge look sorta lumpy and therefore not very sharp. Still very cool, though.
> 
> So, I'm guessing that's probably not a paladin's axe, is it? *




Painful?..........Roflmao I hope thats a good thing, lol..was going for realistic look, but with a twist of fantasy. If it looks painful though, guess I'm doing something right, lol.......course then again, I did name it "schitzurpantz", lol...

I doubt it's for a paladin, lol,  you'll have to get with alsih2o to see what he's going to do with it.


----------



## Malessa

*"Druid's Breath"*

Here is another sword from our book.  I play a druid in our campaigns and it makes me mad that we are limited to certain weapons.  So *chuckles* I created this sword so that druids wouldn't be left out on all the fun.


----------



## brak1

Dang!  That druid's sword is gorgeous!  I know you've probably already mentioned how you do these, but I'll ask again - how do you do these?  I know you're probably using PSP or Photoshop for the finishing work, but how do you start out?

I find myself wishing I could see these without the drop shadow and the background.  Mostly just to see more of the detail, I guess.

Great work!


----------



## cthuluftaghn

brak1,

Malessa's in bed, but I can speak for some of your comments.  First, thanks!

Working on weapons was Malessa's self lesson in working purely in Paint Shop Pro.  All of the swords (and the single axe so far) are done from scratch, all in PSP... no pencil and paper, and no other programs.

I'm afraid for all of her weapons images, she merged the drop shadow in with the actual sword, but here's one without the background...

[shameless sales pitch]
p.s.  -- Don't forget, you can see all of these swords in full size in Weapons:  Book of Swords, which has 24 of 'em with full D20 stats and background for just $0.99
[/shameless sales pitch]


----------



## brak1

Wow, I now find these even more impressive.  I can't imagine starting something from scratch like that - a purely digital image - without some help.  I dabble in Bryce, but I need those building blocks to start from.

Thanks for the image without the background.   The amount of detail is pretty stunning.  Guess I will have to swing by the RGPNow site and pick the book up.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

brak1 said:
			
		

> *Guess I will have to swing by the RGPNow site and pick the book up.   *




Shoot.... Score!  Cha-ching!

   Thank you, kind sir.  Really, we'd be willing to give them away for free.  We only charge the nominal $0.99 to help fund our web site.  For us, it's a labor of love, and enjoyment of the game and genre.


----------



## HellHound

The trick to avoid the artifacting (which is indeed the graininess and distortion found aroudn the letters) is to never save to JPG or GIF format. GIF strips down the colour palette too much, and JPG is designed for smooth-tone graphics instead of the strong-edge graphics we use in illustrating (that's why jpeg is good for porn, but bad for book covers).

In your case, it is obvious you have been saving to jpeg, or at least to TIF with jpeg compression. Instead, once you have crafted your cover art in your paint program (I use Adobe Photoshop for mine), save it both in the program's native format as well as saving it as a 150 dpi TIF file.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

What does that do to end-product file size?  Not the single TIF, but say a 32 page PDF?


----------



## Frostbitten

My first attempt on a cg blade, will color it soon,I think its k, whatd ya think?


----------



## Frostbitten

My first cg bow


----------



## Frostbitten

Got both colored


----------



## Frostbitten

My first attempt on an armor, well what u guys think bout my lil creations, sorry for my lack of wisdom(im 15 so its bout the max unless your father owns a antique shop or sumtin =) ) ill try more, i dont have the time for practice tho ill figure out sumtin


----------



## Malessa

Very cool! The only thing I can see that would help with your weapons and armor is the shiny light source.  Kip the Bold gave me a link awhile back to help me with mine, I'll see if I can find it and I'll post it for you to look at.  It helped me ALOT! But Thus far, your doing great!

Btw..Why don't you start your own thread of art.


----------



## Frostbitten

Thanks,This was flash made, i actually have some photoshop knowledge, ill try and apply it on my armor, sorry for invading your thread


----------



## Malessa

No problem Frostbitten 

Here is my newest dragon, with the help of Liquide's Dragon workshop thread.


----------



## Malessa

This isn't TECHNICALLY fantasy art, but I think this thread has enough tenure to stray a bit.

We just got these back today... they were taken just before Christmas.  My finest creations!


----------



## Eosin the Red

......Dragon.......


----------



## cthuluftaghn

.... Children!


----------



## Eosin the Red

Heheheh, I have more than you do ....  _ pthphhh_


----------



## cthuluftaghn

*Web Site Moving*

Hey gang, 

Just a precursor to our big update later this week... our web site is moving.  Our domain registration was submitted today, and by the end of the week, we should be:  www.grellhead.com

All of our files have already been moved to the new server, and the link to Malessa's gallery has been changed.

Check out her gallery... it has a stylish new frame layout with a better organization of art categories.  There's a special page just for NEW ART that currently has a couple of great pictures that you won't see here.

Until the grellhead.com domain is activated, you can take a gander at Malessa's new gallery at:

http://216.197.113.35/Malessa/


----------



## Knightfall

Malessa said:
			
		

> *No problem Frostbitten
> 
> Here is my newest dragon, with the help of Liquide's Dragon workshop thread.  *




Malessa, that's definitely your best dragon yet.  It just jumps off the screen.  Keep it up and who knows where your talent will take you.

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## las

Malessa each time you make a dragon they keep geting better.


----------



## myrdden

I've been following this thread since it began and your skills are improving so much.  The dragon is by far your best work and it looks fantastic.

Myrdden


----------



## Malessa

Thanks you guys!  I'm still practicing though, there is always room for improvement.  Lets hope I can do another, hopefully even better. 
For now though, here is another sword from my Book of Swords.
This is "Warchild's Wrath"......


----------



## Malessa

Here is another double blade from Book of Swords. This one is called "Giudizi".


----------



## trentonjoe

These are all outstanding!

I have officially stolen a bunch of these pictures.  Me and players thank all of you!


----------



## NarlethDrider

Awesome Dragon!!


----------



## brak1

Looking forward to seeing the stories behind these blades as well.  The book is sitting in my 'cart at RPGNow while I try and figure out what else to get to push the total over $4.95.  

By the by, your kids look very cute and, dare I say, full of mischief?


----------



## Malessa

brak1 said:
			
		

> *By the by, your kids look very cute and, dare I say, full of mischief?   *




And then some, lol....

Here is another sword for y'all, hope you like...Its called "Rosethorn"


----------



## Malessa

Here is another from Sprawling Shadows, Weapons; Book of Swords......called Spove's Retribution.


----------



## Malessa

.........and another


----------



## Malessa

...and another!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Those swords look very cool, but the last couple of dragons you posted were awesome!!! Do more dragons!!!


----------



## Malessa

Thanks Kip, I'll probably try another dragon soon.  Right now I'm playing around with light sources. Here is an owl I did, give y'all a break from my swords, lol.. 

Feedback welcome!


----------



## Kip the Bold

That owl is very cool. I like the bright light coming through the wings, nice touch  Just out of curiosity, did you use a reference on it? I always have a hard time drawing birds from imagination.


----------



## Malessa

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *That owl is very cool. I like the bright light coming through the wings, nice touch  Just out of curiosity, did you use a reference on it? I always have a hard time drawing birds from imagination. *




I used one of my son's elementary school nature books as a reference.  This is actually a blown-up and colored version of the owl that goes with my very first character pencil sketch of my druid PC.  You can see the same owl in its original form on the very first post of this thread.


----------



## Siridar

I just saw your dragon in a thread in General Discussion and my first response was Holy Crap that's AWESOME!!!

Your skills have shown incredible improvement from when you first started this thread.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Malessa

Siridar said:
			
		

> *I just saw your dragon in a thread in General Discussion and my first response was Holy Crap that's AWESOME!!!
> 
> Your skills have shown incredible improvement from when you first started this thread.
> 
> Keep up the good work. *




Thanks Siridar, I'm working on an angel pic next for my mom.  I think she wants to make sure I'm not overwhelmed by the evil d&d, lol.  Hopefully I'll be able to finish it soon, although I'm in the middle of sewing a ring barrer's pillow for an upcoming wedding.

In the mean time here is another sword....


----------



## Malessa

........and another


----------



## Kip the Bold

Malessa said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I used one of my son's elementary school nature books as a reference.  This is actually a blown-up and colored version of the owl that goes with my very first character pencil sketch of my druid PC.  You can see the same owl in its original form on the very first post of this thread. *




Cool  I just dug up an old bird watching guide and have been using it for a reference. I think birds are some of the hardest things to draw well even with a reference, and that owl is very good 

And that last sword you posted is fantastic! That is one mean looking sword. What is it a +10 super unholy avenger of death and destruction?


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool  I just dug up an old bird watching guide and have been using it for a reference. I think birds are some of the hardest things to draw well even with a reference, and that owl is very good
> 
> And that last sword you posted is fantastic! That is one mean looking sword. What is it a +10 super unholy avenger of death and destruction? *





Thanks 

Here is the stats for that sword pulled right from my" Weapons; Book of swords"
"Davok’s Fury"
Rarity:  Very Rare
Caster Level:  18
Prerequisites:  Craft Magic Arms and Armor, unholy blight, keen edge, death spell
Market Price:  210,310 gp
Cost to Create:  105,155 gp and 8,412 xp
Properties: +3 Intelligent Unholy Vorpal Longsword.  This weapon is blessed with unholy power.  It deals +2d6 points of bonus unholy damage against all of good alignment.  This sword hums with power when wielded in combat against a foe of good alignment.  It bestows one negative level on any good creature that attempts to wield it.  The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in-hand.  In addition, upon a successful  critical hit, this weapon severs the opponent’s head from its body.  INT 16, CHA 15, WIS 8; Al CE; on command, wielder is hasted for 10 rounds, once per day; Ego 17.
Damage:  1d8+3 (plus special)
Critical:  19-20/x2
Weight:  4 lb.
Type:  Slashing

Doh! This is really Malessa, didn't realize I was in hubby's name.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Very cool  Vorpal and _haste_? *shivers* Yep, I bet that thing leaves a trail of decapitated heroes everywhere it goes


----------



## CRGreathouse

I don't think I need to mention once more how much I like the dragon.  I alos like the swords -- Rosethorn, Warchild's Wrath, and the second unnamed sword are my favorites.


----------



## Malessa

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *I don't think I need to mention once more how much I like the dragon.  I alos like the swords -- Rosethorn, Warchild's Wrath, and the second unnamed sword are my favorites. *




Thanks CRGreathouse! 

Well, still working on family stuff, so haven't got around to drawing anything new yet. So here is another sword....


----------



## pogre

Finally took a look at this thread - someone pass me the horsehair shirt and the whip of self-flagellation - I must pay for my past sins!

One cool thing about holding off this long though is one can really see your remarkable improvement over this time. It's impressive and inspiring.


----------



## Malessa

pogre said:
			
		

> *Finally took a look at this thread - someone pass me the horsehair shirt and the whip of self-flagellation - I must pay for my past sins!
> 
> One cool thing about holding off this long though is one can really see your remarkable improvement over this time. It's impressive and inspiring. *




Thank you so very much pogre! Although you don't have to go to such a degree of self-flagellation, lol, I forgive you, easily! 


Well, I recieved my first review of our Sprawling Shadows, Weapons: Book of Swords.  You may read here
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/revi...oS&PHPSESSID=43da33724b22facefeb60f963f7ccb42
I want to thank JoeGKushner for taking the time out to review our product, and thank him for such a good review.  I will take his constructive criticism and apply it to our next weapon book.
Thank you all for your support and encouragement!
 

Here is another double sword from our book....enjoy!


----------



## Malessa

Well guys.....didn't feel like drawing a new dragon yet....sorry 
But I did play in PSP with the last one... He now comes in a rainbow of colors.... Yes I know it's a lazy way out...but just wanted to see what he would look like...red....green..blue...you get the idea...anyway, here is one...if you like to see more let me know..hate to repost same pic...but he was alot of fun...


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Not sure what this will look like posted here, but I made my own Buddy Icon.  Not 100% perfect, but I'm not used to working so small...


----------



## Malessa

Here is another sword....


----------



## Malessa

Here is a Drow Samuari I came up with for Taloras.


----------



## brak1

Very cool, Malessa!  Been waiting to see some new stuff.   I know you're havin' a dry spell - is this an indicator that the ol' creative energy is flowing again?


----------



## Malessa

Thanks brak1, yeah, finially got done with some home  improvement, wedding, and other stuff. 

I sketched out an angel pic for my mom awhile back, it's not finished, but may go ahead and scan and put to PSP anyway.  Maybe y'all will see it soon, who knows.   

Thank you very much for the intrest!  Hopefully the dry spell is over..


----------



## Malessa

Here is the rough sketch of angel pic for my mom.  I'll be working on it in PSP, hopefully it will be done soon!


----------



## Jodo Kast

Malessa!  Wow, that drow samurai rocks!  Keep up the great work, my regards to DMCthulu and the kids.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Been wrapped up in D&D games and online games, hopefully I will get to more art soon!


----------



## Malessa

Hey guys, need some inspiration here to get me out of my dry spell!  I think with the 2 books we did, the help I gave other publishers, plus the little tid bits I done, I burn't myself outa ideas.  So if anyone has any suggestions or ideas, please feel free to send my way! Thanks.


----------



## Malessa

Thought I'd at least finish my angel pic.....hope y'all enjoy! Feedback welcomed.


----------



## ThorneMD

How about a few character pics to get you going?

Bomefru
Male Wild Elf Barbarian/fighter
Icy Burst Dwarven Waraxe on one side
+1 Handaxe on the other
Quarterstaff in hand, holding like a martial artist
Belt of Mage Armor
Ring of Spell Storing
Thick cloak of a random animal

Description

Bomefru's clothes are almost entirely covered in fur like the picture in the DMG. Bomefru describes himself as "Strong, Angry, but dumb like Big Tree"

Ark
Male Human Barbarian/Rouge
20 Years Old
6'5''
Long Black Hair
Mitheral Shirt
Greatsword
Migthy Composite Longbow
Quiver
Good Cloak
Moderatly Muscular

Hope to see some of your original art soon


----------



## Malessa

Yeah, I know it's been awhile, but thought I'd dig my thread from the bottom....tee hee. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Malessa

Here is another sword I don't believe I've added yet.


----------



## Malessa

Here is something I did for Khan's Press.  Wether they use it or not is up to them.


----------



## Malessa

Here is a sorcerer, also for Khan's Press.


----------



## Malessa

Here is another


----------



## astralpwka

Hi Malessa!!! 

I swear we're using them!  The book's had more delays than you'd believe.


----------



## crater

The Drow Samurai looks amazing. I like the texture on his robe (and the beard too!). He looks so calm and tranquil, if he´s evil it would be a subtle undercurrent of evil that flows through him.


----------



## Malessa

astralpwka said:
			
		

> *Hi Malessa!!!
> 
> I swear we're using them!  The book's had more delays than you'd believe.  *




I know you've had some delays.  I'm starting to get the itch again and wanted to unburry my thread.   I hope I didn't spoil anything by posting.  I'll wait for the book before I post the others.  Sorry


----------



## Malessa

crater said:
			
		

> *The Drow Samurai looks amazing. I like the texture on his robe (and the beard too!). He looks so calm and tranquil, if he´s evil it would be a subtle undercurrent of evil that flows through him. *




Thank you crater for the feedback.  I enjoyed working on him.

My next mission I think will be my Wheel of Time char on our online campaign.  She's a spunky Aiel warrior.


----------



## astralpwka

You're not spoiling anything.  Post away.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks astralpwka I will do! 

But for now here is my Aiel, Maddie, Maiden of the spear on our online WoT campaign.  
Feedback welcomed.


----------



## Malessa

This is a fire giant boss sketch I did for Khans press also.


----------



## Malessa

Here he is in color....


----------



## Malessa

Wow, been so busy, didn't realize my thread got so lost!  Just a quick note to unburry my thread and say hi to everyone! 

Changed computers so will try to post something as soon as I transfer pics to new puter!


----------



## Malessa

Some hellhounds

finially found a way to post......

http://www.grellhead.com/Malessa/malessa_gallery/hell hounds.jpg


----------



## Malessa

Two headed giant

http://www.grellhead.com/Malessa/malessa_gallery/twoheads.jpg


----------



## Malessa

Another for Khan's Press


----------



## Delgar

Just flipped through all 13 pages, and I just have to say

"Wow"

Keep up the good work. I wish I had the talent or knew someone with the talent to draw campaign sketches and character sketches. 

Again

"Wow"

Delgar


----------



## Malessa

Delgar said:
			
		

> Just flipped through all 13 pages, and I just have to say
> 
> "Wow"
> 
> Keep up the good work. I wish I had the talent or knew someone with the talent to draw campaign sketches and character sketches.
> 
> Again
> 
> "Wow"
> 
> Delgar




Thank you Delgar! Although I realized I need to fix some non-showing pics, which I'll do right now.
 I have fun doing the campaign sketches and such, although its usually because I can pick and choose what I want to do...from time to time....

I'm sure you know someone,  I myself was out of drawing for ten yrs up till last yr.  Surprised my hubby and even myself that I could draw still!


----------



## Malessa

A friend of mine needed a bed golem, this is what I came up with for him.
He doesn't have a mouth, but what happens is, messages form on the sheet.


----------



## Malessa

Thought I'd try more of a background for a picture.


----------



## Golem2176

*Dusk Rheqehm*

I have jsut one request:

Dusk Rheqehm
Human Female
35th Level Wizard/20th Level Druid/10th Level Fighter/5th Level Archmage

Dire Wolf Animal Companion
Dire Wolf Familiar

Constant Protection From Evil spell centered on her

6'2"
Blondish Brown Hair that is waist-length
Green Eyes

3 Rings
1 Necklace, 1 Amulet
1 cloak (of stars)
Scabbard hidden by cloak with long sword pommel sticking out
Bracers
Chain Mail Bustenhalt
Chain Mail Loin Cloth
1 Belt
2 Bags tied off (Hanging off left side of belt).
Boots


----------



## Malessa

How is this Golem2176?...........


----------



## Malessa

Hmmm......I wonder what could cause so much death?  Muhaahaa......


----------



## Malessa

Suddenly flames shoot out from the darkness......

That could cause death.........Does your party dare see more?.....Muhaaahaa


----------



## Malessa

If you and your party dare to stay.......the ground beneath you starts to vibrate, and the earth trembles......

You see a faint glimpse of eyes peering at you from the shadows...

Do you and your party stay?  Or leave and live another day?


----------



## Malessa

......Death has a new name..........you and your party are all toast! 

Dragon #8......input welcomed


----------



## Malessa

A friend of mine wanted me to color a picture for him for his signature in our WoT online campaign.  Here are the before and after below.  I don't know who the original art is from, saw no signature and was this size when it was given to me to color....


----------



## Malessa

I'm gonna stray from painted art, to another kind that is a passion of mine.  When I'm not doing campaign art, or playing computer games, family, house stuff, etc......I'm busy with this...Chainmail....hopefully I'll get the chain shirt I done up here soon, but for now, here is some jewerly  

This is called a hand flower.


----------



## Malessa

Here is another woman fighter.


----------



## Malessa

Here is my latest entitled 'dunno yet'.  It's just a simple background and I haven't decided what else I want to put in it, or it may just remain a background, dunno yet..lol.


----------



## Malessa

More chainmaille, these are choakers.


----------



## Malessa

Finially updated my art thread, you may browse here at  http://www.grellhead.com/Malessa/default.htm

In addition, I finially started my chainmail page, it still has a long way to go to be complete.  If your curious, here you go, my other passion, besides art.  http://www.grellhead.com/chainmail/


----------



## Malessa

Finially got my chainmail site completed, new pics are up, come check it out and tell me what you think..  Malessa's Dark Age Design


----------



## Malessa

Thought I'd try something different, lemme know what you think.  

A ghostship....


----------



## kengar

Malessa said:
			
		

> Thought I'd try something different, lemme know what you think.
> 
> A ghostship....





Arrr!! Tis a beauty!


----------



## Malessa

Thanks kengar   

I played around with the picture some more.  Also I resized it to make a new desktop......untill I tire of it and find something new. 

Ghostship continues....


----------



## blargney the second

Malessa, I just blitzed through the whole page in the last half-hour or so, and I'm very impressed at how much you've improved since the first pictures!

Your hard work is paying off! 
-blarg


----------



## Malessa

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Malessa, I just blitzed through the whole page in the last half-hour or so, and I'm very impressed at how much you've improved since the first pictures!
> 
> Your hard work is paying off!
> -blarg




Thanks so much!  Yes the old saying definately rings true, "Practice makes perfect", or at least helps you improve!  There is always room to learn more.


----------



## Malessa

I've been playing around again  
Came up with this and thought it look like a lich...


----------



## Malessa

Hows this for a vampire chicky?


----------



## Malessa

My art brought to life! Want a dragon poster, T-shirt, or how about a ghostship stein, Vampiress sweatshirt?  Now you may purchase it online here at Cafe Press.  
http://www.cafeshops.com/malessaD


----------



## Eosin the Red

The dragon rocks on toast.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Darmanicus

I like the lich.


----------



## Malessa

Thanks guys!

Ok, anyone want to send some ideas for next pic my way, I need some fresh ideas and inspiration.  Something in the monster catagory would be cool.   How bout something completely different, so you can't compare it to anything else that has been done. That way, no one will notice any of my flaws, lol...


----------



## Malessa

My other art projects.........

Something I did for my boys


----------



## KB9JMQ

Wow.
Just spent all morning look at your pix and websites.
Nice stuff. Keep it up.

How did I miss this thread when it started ??? Hmmm.


----------



## Malessa

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Just spent all morning look at your pix and websites.
> Nice stuff. Keep it up.
> 
> How did I miss this thread when it started ??? Hmmm.




Thank you very much! Sorry it took me so long to respond, I stay quite busy and don't keep up with my thread like I used too.  Might be the reason you missed it for so long, most of the time it stays burried, lol....whoops.. :\


----------



## Knightfall

el bumpo?


----------



## Malessa

Long time no see friends!  I did this recently for a friend, thought I would share   

For those of you who like to play Hybrids  

You can now find us here at; http://www.guildmidevil.com


----------



## Whizzardmba

Wow, Malessa, this is wonderful.  Classy and dreamy.  Feels like a visualization of how someone would look back upon a cherished memory with a loved one.


----------

